# Pebble: E-Paper Watch



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The pebble watch is perhaps the coolest watch I've ever seen. I was going to write up a bit that most people would skip over, but I'm way too tired. Instead, I'll just link to the kickstarter and you can watch the video, look at some pics, and read a bit straight from the horses mouth, so to speak. http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-e-paper-watch-for-iphone-and-android

Just a short time ago, this became the most funded kickstarter ever. It's easy to see why. If you're like me, you love large watches nearly as much as you love Android. So, why not connect a watch to your Android phone? That's exactly what they've done. I'm particularly interested in getting notifications pushed to my watch where I can feel my wrist vibrate (who doesn't miss their phone vibrating every now and then?) and then see, at a glance, who is calling/texting/emailing me and respond appropriately. Acting as a remote for my music and giving information about a run is pretty freaking cool as well.

Needless to say, I pledged enough to get one. If anything, I spent the same I would spend on a Fossil watch for, well, a watch. But I expect to get a whole lot more. Maybe even a section here a Rootz for devs who want to play around with the open SDK. Yeah, they're releasing an SDK and a store so the possibilities are pretty much endless.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Here to update. Nearly 31,000 backers and $4.5 million raised, far surpassing their goal of $100k. And there's still 30 days to go, so who knows how high it'll go. That also means there's still plenty of time get in on the action if you're interested.


----------

